# Port Mansfield scam



## Specktater

I just want to let my fellow 2coolers of a scam going on in Mansfield involving the Willacy County navigation district. Ten of us with four boats arrived Saturday and are staying through tomorrow. We parked our boat trailers in the districts parking lot across from the boat ramp on the south side of the harbor, as we have on this weekend for the past eighteen years. This afternoon we discovered three trailers were missing. We stopped a game warden passing by and he contacted a deputy sheriff about this and came to the lot. It was soon apparent that the navigation district impounded our trailers. There is no sign posting time limits on parking and all were posted legally. The local game warden and his supervisor went to bat for us basically telling the district representative that they had stolen the trailers. Within the hour our trailers were released. Folks this is a scam involving the district and the deputy knew this. At this time I am not going to post names bu would like names and addresses of the individuals on the board of directors. The Texas game wardens really went to bat for us. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Wow, holding your trailer hostage??

Sorry man, can't trailer your boat and it is stuck in the water until you pay the storage and tow fee. BS...

Game Warden stuck to his guns for yall, write a letter to his bosses telling him he is rock solid.


----------



## daniel7930

It's great that the game warden went to bat for y'all. Not so good about the other stuff. Hope they take care if the situation


----------



## fishin shallow

Good job by the wardens.


----------



## JShupe

That district has been crooked for years.


----------



## capfab

Total BS. I agree, write a couple letters of appreciation for the warden.


----------



## RockportRobert

I would consider letting the Corpus media in on that.


----------



## Law Dog

Great job by the wardens.


----------



## Lagunabob

Did y'all park only the trailers in the lot while you stayed at a house/condo in port? Or were your trailers hooked up to your trucks while out fishing?


----------



## Specktater

Only the trailers were in the lot. We've done this several times in the past with no problem.


----------



## gjhamiltom

If you want to go all the way with it.

https://www.tdlr.texas.gov/Complaints/


----------



## Angler 1

Call the news station and park a trailer out there and let them get it on tape and make a news story.


----------



## No wake

I have plans to trailer my boat down there soon
I think I will just leave my trailer hooked up to my truck!


----------



## tspitzer

after living in the valley nothing shocks me down there--don't get me wrong I love the Valley--but some of there rules are just different than most..

real proud of you getting a good end to a bad situation !!

when a place make a most of there money off an Industry they should cater to that industry--not try to run you off!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trouthunter

Was Oscar one of the Wardens who helped you out?

Glad it worked out for you.

TH


----------



## [email protected]

This situation must be a disappointment to a lot of people who have invested and/or whose income is based solely on fishing related services down there.

Might be a good idea if OP would bring the matter to the attention of the Port Mansfield Chamber of Commerce.


----------



## Specktater

[email protected] said:


> This situation must be a disappointment to a lot of people who have invested and/or whose income is based solely on fishing related services down there.
> 
> Might be a good idea if OP would bring the matter to the attention of the Port Mansfield Chamber of Commerce.


Thanks for the advice. Will do.


----------



## Trouthappy

_Let me say the WCND that I dealt with for 20+ years was as crooked as dog's hind leg. Doubt it has change much since I left. It is a rotten institution_. â€"Walt Kittleberger, retired Port Mansfield guide.


----------



## Trouthappy

According to my sources who were right there:

_The WCND port director was named David Mayfield ( later arrested and convicted of stealing $ 144,000 from the WCND) was the front man for American General National Insurance Company). (Mike Wilson was his successor)The WCND controlled the channel side property all the way to the Gulf and was also allowing PM to be the solid waste disposal site for the developers. And on and on......._

I have no doubt some of those people from the Mansfield district were no better than common criminals. Back in the early 1990s American General wanted to develop Padre Island, running a huge hydroplane across the Laguna Madre each day with 300 workers, to build many condos on the south side of the jetties. CCA's state lobbyist in Austin was the lobbyist for American General, too. Word got out, thanks to Kittleberger's wife, who intercepted key pages coming through the district's fax machine. The Corpus chapter of CCA raised hell, called out the lobbyist, which side was he on? He resigned in disgrace.


----------



## Lagunabob

I could be way off, but I doubt this was about money and more about trying to crack down on the folks using the boat ramp lot as trailer storage. Imagine if everyone visiting port stored their trailer at the boat ramp, wouldn't be much room for the folks actually using the ramp to park their rigs.


----------



## wos

*PM problem*

Contact the Navigation District and/or the Chamber of Commerce. I can assure you that both are very pro fishermen and visitors. I have heard similar stories regarding these kind of problems at PM. wos


----------



## Lagunabob

The op is actually lucky that it was the wcnd taking the trailers. A good number of trucks, trailers and boats are stolen in mansfield every year to run drugs/illegals to riviera and corpus to bypass the checkpoint.


----------



## Specktater

troutphishin said:


> I could be way off, but I doubt this was about money and more about trying to crack down on the folks using the boat ramp lot as trailer storage. Imagine if everyone visiting port stored their trailer at the boat ramp, wouldn't be much room for the folks actually using the ramp to park their rigs.


The deputy sheriff said it would cost us money to get our trailers. Yes, there could be a problem with people storing trailers there. If so they should tag them similar to vehicles on the side of the road. Also, no sign posting time limits for trailer parking.


----------



## ComalClassic

It doesn't really matter whether that lot is intended for short term parking or not. If they don't have a sign posted saying so, they cannot take your trailer, truck, etc.

This is a classic example of abuse of power. Similar to a neighborhood property owners association. A group of people that want to have total control but the closest they can get to it is by being a head of some small town or community board. (don't get me wrong, there are a few good ones out there)

The unfortunate thing for small towns and communities is that most intelligent candidates for those positions would never take it up because they know all the BS they would have to deal with. So, we end up with a bunch of idiots that think they just got their chance to rule the world. 

Glad the wardens stood up for you. Unfortunately, most people are quick to bash the wardens. Its great to hear some of the good they do. They are all generally great people just trying to do their job.


----------



## Lagunabob

Specktater said:


> The deputy sheriff said it would cost us money to get our trailers. Yes, there could be a problem with people storing trailers there. If so they should tag them similar to vehicles on the side of the road. Also, no sign posting time limits for trailer parking.


I agree, they need to have signs posted before towing anyone's trailer.


----------



## McTrout

Man oh man..... I lived hard fast to that parking lot for over 10 years. Very common for folks to launch, then keep their trailers there while staying at a condo or whatever. I'll try to find out what the issue is. This is new....just can't imagine...

BTW, yes, our Game Wardens are excellent. (The only problem with them is they don't get paid enough)


----------



## jmreeves624

I have been launching at that ramp for over 20 years. Sure they have allowed people to leave trailers there in the past. But they have recently done improvements to the parking lot. I have had them leave warnings on my window when I don't park right so they do watch what goes in there. Common sense would dictate that it is a parking lot not a trailer storage area. So if your unattended trailer was towed it was your own fault. I would never leave my trailer somewhere unattended or with out permission. Because of idiots like you that are too lazy to put their trailer in a place more responsible we will have to start paying to launch in mansfield. Take your trailer to where you are staying and leave it there or pay for trailer storage and stop trying to put blame on someone else. As for the game warden, he needs to stick to fish and game and stay out of parking issues. They are always overstepping their duties and causeing probblems


----------



## hunterjck

*Port Mansfield Scam*

re jmreeves' post Oh Oh! This fella just lit a fuse!


----------



## BretE

hunterjck said:


> re jmreeves' post Oh Oh! This fella just lit a fuse!


Yep, 5 posts and he's calling someone an idiot.....just what we need around here.....


----------



## RockportRobert

Sounds like we have a new member who's on the WCNB.


----------



## jmreeves624

Not a member of navigation board just someone who observes a tourist come in and but respect Mansfield and feel entitled to make up their own rules and cry like a baby when they don't get their way


----------



## [email protected]

OK - recognizing the risk in telling anybody what they should or shouldn't do - I will just go on the safe side and tell you how I do it.

I have an RV in Port and I go there quite often. My place is easy walk distance from Harbor Bait and Tackle. When I launch my boat, I have whoever is driving the truck take the rig back to the RV and I pick them up in the harbor directly in front of Harbor Bait. The rig stays parked at my RV spot. When we come back from fishing we do the exact procedure in reverse.

When I'm down for three or four days (often) and I have permission to tie the boat at somebody's pier, the truck and trailer remains at the RV space.

I never leave anything at the public launch parking lot. Reasons are numerous...theft prevention, somebody backing into and damaging, courtesy (I don't hog a parking spot in the public lot simply because I'm there first.)

OK - That's my deal and I'm outa here.

EJ


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I don't think I would ever leave my unhooked trailer in a parking lot unattended. If I did, I wouldn't be surprised if it was gone or no longer had wheels on it when I returned.


----------



## dparkerh

[email protected] said:


> OK - recognizing the risk in telling anybody what they should or shouldn't do - I will just go on the safe side and tell you how I do it.
> 
> I have an RV in Port and I go there quite often. My place is easy walk distance from Harbor Bait and Tackle. When I launch my boat, I have whoever is driving the truck take the rig back to the RV and I pick them up in the harbor directly in front of Harbor Bait. The rig stays parked at my RV spot. When we come back from fishing we do the exact procedure in reverse.
> 
> *When I'm down for three or four days (often) and I have permission to tie the boat at somebody's pier,* the truck and trailer remains at the RV space.
> 
> I never leave anything at the public launch parking lot. Reasons are numerous...theft prevention, somebody backing into and damaging, courtesy (I don't hog a parking spot in the public lot simply because I'm there first.)
> 
> OK - That's my deal and I'm outa here.
> 
> EJ


I had permission to tie up behind a slip on D Dock from my buddy who has a slip there and was not in Port....so I tied up nice and snug, went to SGPs to get a sandwich and by the time i got back my boat was cable locked to one of the concrete pilings, and guess where I had to go plead my case to get it unlocked... The Nav District. Didn't cost me anything and I **** sure won't do it again but it sure was a pain in the butt.


----------



## Specktater

jmreeves624 said:


> I have been launching at that ramp for over 20 years. Sure they have allowed people to leave trailers there in the past. But they have recently done improvements to the parking lot. I have had them leave warnings on my window when I don't park right so they do watch what goes in there. Common sense would dictate that it is a parking lot not a trailer storage area. So if your unattended trailer was towed it was your own fault. I would never leave my trailer somewhere unattended or with out permission. Because of idiots like you that are too lazy to put their trailer in a place more responsible we will have to start paying to launch in mansfield. Take your trailer to where you are staying and leave it there or pay for trailer storage and stop trying to put blame on someone else. As for the game warden, he needs to stick to fish and game and stay out of parking issues. They are always overstepping their duties and causeing probblems


All I was trying to do was inform everyone about the situation down there with 
the navigation district. If you think there has not been problems in the past, read the follow up posts. There are no rules posted( as I mentioned in my first post) and not every condo or house has enough parking for both trailers and 
vehicles. We parked our trailers there, as did other people, for a 3 day fishing trip. I would hardly consider that STORING a trailer. I STORE my trailer in Rockport. Lastly, if you would invest in spell check and grammar check we could read and understand your posts a little better. Or, retake junior high English. I probably should have said take junior high English because I doubt you made it that far.


----------



## jmreeves624

There is not a problem with the navigation district, which provides a free "parking lot" and boat launch. The problem is with tourist idiots that lose all common sense and courtesy when they come into Mansfield. Sure they don't have a sign that says don't store your unattended trailer( leaving it for over a day is storage) in the free "PARKING LOT". There is also not a sign that says no RV parking or camp fires, but I guess according to you that would be ok since there is not sign saying not to.
If your condo doesn't provide enough parking for your trailer then pay more for one that does or make arrangements for parking. Don't take it upon yourself to make up your own rules and do what ever you want and expect no consequences. If you don't like it then stay in port a or go to port Isabel. Mansfield doesn't want your kind.

Sorry about grammer professer,didn't realize typing on a phone in a forum required proof reading


----------



## Derek8324

*Willacy County Navigation District stole my boat trailer*

Folks,

My name is Derek Iden. On September 22 2015 the Willacy county nav district stole my trailer from a parking lot. I've been in State law enforcement for 15 years. I filed a theft report with the Willacy county sheriff's office. This is getting big and the District Attorney for Willacy County, DA Bernard Ammerman is willing to prosecute.

I have an attorney who is helping me with the civil aspect. I had a deputy do an actual theft report. "Sue" with the Nav District told the deputy that this was the FIRST trailer that they took. That would be a False Statement to a Peace Officer conducting an investigation and the DA and the SO know this and it's been documented.

An employee of the Nav district used a Nav district truck to hook up to my LOCKED trailer by setting the receiver on top of the Nav truck trailer ball. He said he just "wrapped up all the chains around the ball". This is illegal. This is unsafe.

The Nav district is NOT licensed, bonded, nor insured to take and store motor vehicles as required by State Law.

I allege that they have violated many State laws. It would help if I could get more victims identified. I'm doing this on my personal time, not on State Law enforcement time, because its the right thing to do.

If you or anyone you know has been a victim of the Willacy County Navigation district illegally taking your trailer, boat, car, truck, etc., please call me at (830) 480-2175. Or email me at [email protected].

My attorney attempted to contact Ron Mills, the Port Directer, on my behalf to request a copy of the ordinance that I allegedly violated. No response within the last 25 hours. My Attorney is also doing an Open Records request asking for all information on towed trailers, boats, etc, who was "fined", how much, where the money went, and what it is being used for. I feel that they will be unable to produce said documents.

Please, if you were a victim, step up and do what's right. Call me. I'm doing this because its RIGHT and i was WRONGED and it's not fair to those of us who play by the rules.

Regards,

Derek Iden

830.480.2175


----------



## Stick 'Em

Derek-

Does WCND still have your trailer??


----------



## artys_only

Time to,contact local congress men and the attorney general , and bring some publicity to this problem , this is wrong and I hope you get paid for your time and pain and suffering ! 

Way to go game wardens ! They do a great job out their !


----------



## jmreeves624

Derrick, 

So I guess you didn't have your trailer attached to a vehicle. You just have it stored in the navigation district parking lot unattened? It is a parking lot and not a storage lot. If you left it in the walmart parking lot overnight would you be surprised it was towed? Give me a break. Just cause the navigation district doesn't let you do what you want on their property they are committing a crime? Use so common sense. But I guess that would be to hard to do. Just like it is too hard to properly store your property. 

The navigation district provides a free boat ramp, but to tourist like you, that is not enough. They have to provide free storage too. At this point I am in favor of the navigation district making the boat ramp and parking lot private for locals only and the marina to charge tourist to lauch. Maybe it will keep the riff raff out of mansfield.


----------



## Derek8324

I got my trailer back yesterday around noon. We dropped it off at 7:30pm Monday. It was gone the next day.

Wednesday I called Ron Mills and explained the situation. I told him that I knew that they were not licensed, bonded, nor insured to take vehicles. He told me to go ahead and get my trailer. (No fee, of course).

I called "Sue" who had my trailer. She would not tell me who specifically took my trailer. I asked if she (Nav district) was licensed, bonded, insured by State Law. She did not answer my basic questions and told me that they were putting my trailer back in the parking lot that they took it from. She stumbled around and could not tell me exactly where my trailer was so I immediately drove to their "impound lot" and called for a deputy to do a follow up. He did a great job. I'm expecting that the Willacy County SO report will reflect that "Sue" said that this was the first time they took a trailer. I find it interesting that after I challenged them, Ron Mills told me to go get my trailer..


----------



## artys_only

Glad you got it back , please let us know who to contact to let them know this is not acceptable !


----------



## fishin shallow

Sounds like someone is trying to pick up some extra spending money for the weekend by picking up trailers and charging impound fees


----------



## Winters97gt

I hope these figures get publicly fried on the local media and social media. Faces, full names, etc. What a bunch of crooks.


----------



## Derek8324

*intent of my "reply" to this post*

The intent of my "reply" to the initial post on this thread is to find more victims. So far two people have called me and that's very helpful. I am NOT trying to "bash" anyone on social media; I am trying to do this the right way by telling the facts about my situation, locating other victims, and having that information forwarded to the Willacy County SO and the DA for prosecution - if that is was they decide to do.

I'm putting my information out there because I believe that this needs to be done. I went to Port Mansfield for the first time in my life and this has to happen... Ruined my 3 days off to recreate. What if I had a family emergency and had to go home? No boat trailer.. What if my boat took on water and I had to get it on the trailer? No boat trailer..

My Case # with the Willacy County Sheriff's office is 15-0799. Their phone number is (956) 689-5576. If you are a victim and want to attach your name / number / etc to that report (or do a separate report) you can call Investigator John Reyes at extension 227. I'm going to give him the names and numbers of the two victims who have called me.

Thank you

Derek Iden


----------



## Stick 'Em

This is an interesting thread. 

I have a boat slip and am a property owner in PM so I deal with WCND on a regular basis. I know their history and they way they operate and have heard both sides of the story on the initial "trailer towings." Last time I was there, there were signs on both lots not to leave unattended trailers in the lot. The guy at the marina was actually telling people not to leave cars unattended on the north overflow lot because they may get towed. 

I haven't been down in a few weeks, but are the signs still posted at the parking lots or have they been removed? 

Good luck and keep us updated on how this plays out.


----------



## Permit Rat

Very interesting thread. Just out of curiosity, what amount of time would constitute "unattended?" 24 hours? Overnight? Just like to know for the future. ya gotta admit...it's a grey area and subject to interpretation.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Sounds like the Bird Island Basin deal.


----------



## Specktater

The signs at the parking lot state "ABANDONED AND NUISANCE" CARS, BOATS AND TRAILERS ARE SUBJECT TO IMPOUND." This is very vague and probably vague on purpose. If they didn't want overnight trailers left there they should say "Do not leave trailers overnight" and nothing else. I was the original poster on this thread and the signs were put up within a week of our stay which was over a year ago. I am pretty sure I witnessed the same thing going on wth a couple of guys and their trailer two months but I was leaving town and didn't stop. I've been kicking my butt ever since. Port Mansfield is without question one of the best places to fish on the Texas coast. The fisherman do not need this distraction.


----------



## Specktater

The sign at the lot.


----------



## Derek8324

http://www.texastowingcompliance.org/

Here is where to file a complaint with the Texas Department of Licensing and Regulations.

Look at Texas Occupations code 2308.404 - it provides for a Civil remedy - $1,000 even if you did not pay to get the trailer out of storage.

http://www.statutes.legis.state.tx.us/Docs/OC/htm/OC.2308.htm#2308.404


----------



## Derek8324

SUBCHAPTER G. SIGNS PROHIBITING UNAUTHORIZED VEHICLES AND DESIGNATING RESTRICTED AREAS

Sec. 2308.301. GENERAL REQUIREMENTS FOR SIGN PROHIBITING UNAUTHORIZED VEHICLES. (a) Except as provided by Subsection (a)(2)(B) and Section 2308.304 or 2308.305, an unauthorized vehicle may not be towed under Section 2308.252(a)(1) or booted under Section 2308.257 unless a sign prohibiting unauthorized vehicles on a parking facility is:
(1) facing and conspicuously visible to the driver of a vehicle that enters the facility;
(2) located:
(A) on the right or left side of each driveway or curb-cut through which a vehicle can enter the facility, including an entry from an alley abutting the facility; or
(B) at intervals along the entrance so that no entrance is farther than 25 feet from a sign if:
(i) curbs, access barriers, landscaping, or driveways do not establish definite vehicle entrances onto a parking facility from a public roadway other than an alley; and
(ii) the width of an entrance exceeds 35 feet;
(3) permanently mounted on a pole, post, permanent wall, or permanent barrier;
(4) installed on the parking facility; and
(5) installed so that the bottom edge of the sign is no lower than five feet and no higher than eight feet above ground level.
(b) Except as provided by Section 2308.305, an unauthorized vehicle may be towed under Section 2308.252(a)(1) or booted under Section 2308.257 only if each sign prohibiting unauthorized vehicles:
(1) is made of weather-resistant material;
(2) is at least 18 inches wide and 24 inches tall;
(3) contains the international symbol for towing vehicles;
(4) contains a statement describing who may park in the parking facility and prohibiting all others;
(5) bears the words, as applicable:
(A) "Unauthorized Vehicles Will Be Towed or Booted at Owner's or Operator's Expense";
(B) "Unauthorized Vehicles Will Be Towed at Owner's or Operator's Expense"; or
(C) "Unauthorized Vehicles Will Be Booted at Owner's or Operator's Expense";
(6) contains a statement of the days and hours of towing and booting enforcement; and
(7) contains a number, including the area code, of a telephone that is answered 24 hours a day to enable an owner or operator of a vehicle to locate a towed vehicle or to arrange for removal of a boot from a vehicle.

Acts 1995, 74th Leg., ch. 165, Sec. 1, eff. Sept. 1, 1995.
Renumbered from Transportation Code, Section 684.031 and amended by Acts 2007, 80th Leg., R.S., Ch. 1046 (H.B. 2094), Sec. 2.04, eff. September 1, 2007.
Amended by: 
Acts 2009, 81st Leg., R.S., Ch. 845 (S.B. 2153), Sec. 13, eff. September 1, 2009.
Acts 2011, 82nd Leg., R.S., Ch. 353 (H.B. 3510), Sec. 12, eff. September 1, 2011.


Sec. 2308.302. COLOR, LAYOUT, AND LETTERING HEIGHT REQUIREMENTS. (a) Except as provided by Section 2308.305, each sign required by this chapter must comply with the color, layout, and lettering height requirements of this section.
(b) A bright red international towing symbol, which is a solid silhouette of a tow truck towing a vehicle on a generally rectangular white background, at least four inches in height, must be on the uppermost portion of a sign or on a separate sign placed immediately above the sign.
(c) The portion of the sign immediately below the international towing symbol must:
(1) in lettering at least two inches in height, contain the words, as applicable:
(A) "Towing and Booting Enforced";
(B) "Towing Enforced"; or
(C) "Booting Enforced"; and
(2) consist of white letters on a bright red background.
(d) Except as provided by Subsection (e), the next lower portion of the sign must contain the remaining information required by Section 2308.301(b) displayed in bright red letters at least one inch in height on a white background.
(e) The bottommost portion of the sign must contain the telephone numbers required by Section 2308.301(b), in lettering at least one inch in height and may, if the facility owner chooses or if an applicable municipal ordinance requires, include the name and address of the storage facility to which an unauthorized vehicle will be removed. The lettering on this portion of the sign must consist of white letters on a bright red background.

Acts 1995, 74th Leg., ch. 165, Sec. 1, eff. Sept. 1, 1995.
Renumbered from Transportation Code, Section 684.032 and amended by Acts 2007, 80th Leg., R.S., Ch. 1046 (H.B. 2094), Sec. 2.04, eff. September 1, 2007.
Amended by: 
Acts 2009, 81st Leg., R.S., Ch. 845 (S.B. 2153), Sec. 14, eff. September 1, 2009.
Acts 2011, 82nd Leg., R.S., Ch. 353 (H.B. 3510), Sec. 13, eff. September 1, 2011.


----------



## Derek8324

look at the links below. The sign is not in compliance with State law. You and your 3 friends are provided civil remedies @ $1,000 each. Look at the provided link. I am not giving legal advice. I am informing you of some options. Some options that I will be pursuing.


----------



## jmreeves624

Again I ask why would you leave your trailer unattened anywhere other than on you own property. Common sense says you are asking for trouble. Next time I probably won't be navigation district taking it, if will be a thief. If it weren't for idiots that left their stuff out the thieves would frequent mansfield as much


----------



## Toadtrout

Did you park your trailer in the lot while staying at a house?


----------



## Cod Wallupper

This is getting crazier by the minute. Port Mansfield, glad I don't fish there anymore. I do miss seeing those deer in the evening and drinking Scotch.


----------



## trouthammer

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Sounds like the Bird Island Basin deal.


I was the guy who busted their butts on that deal and this is a bit different. The Pins people had some idea that the tow company was crooked but that same guy(sanford wrecker service) pulled the race card on them and they had to keep him in the rotation. Pins paid up and dropped the tickets the moment the Assistant Fed attorney advised them how screwed they were. They had to comply with state law on signage. There has to be signs that say towing enforced. The wrecker guy lost his license and has a big (53k) judgement against him. I put him out of business. I told him he messed with the wrong guy this time.

This sounds like the local entity is deeply involved. Somebody gonna pay if you stay after them.


----------



## sotexhookset

^^^ nice. Glad you nailed his crooked assz.


----------



## Derek8324

*open records request*

Here is a copy of my Open Records Request that I mailed today via USPS. I removed my address in this copy. I believe in personal and governmental transparency, I believe in individuals being held accountable for their actions, and I believe in doing the right and moral thing.

DEREK IDEN

September 28, 2015

Officer for Public Information
Port Mansfield / Willacy County Navigation District
400 W. Hidalgo, Suite 200
Raymondville, Texas 78580

Dear Officer for Public Information:

Under the Texas Public Information Act, Â§6252-17a et seq., I am requesting an opportunity to obtain copies of documents that pertain to the Willacy County Navigation Districtâ€™s towing, storage, and impoundment of â€œAbandoned and Nuisance cars, boats, and trailersâ€ pursuant to Willacy County Navigation District Ordinance X Section 1 from September 25, 2013 to September 26, 2015.

1)	I am requesting a copy of Willacy County Navigation District Ordinance X Section 1.

2)	I am requesting documents relating to the â€œfinesâ€ or â€œfeesâ€ collected by the Willacy County Navigation District for each car, boat, or trailer that was â€œtowed or impoundedâ€ pursuant to Willacy County Navigation District Ordinance X Section 1 from September 25, 2013 to September 26, 2015.

3)	I am requesting public records that reflect the names of persons who paid said fines or fees to the Willacy County Navigation District for allegedly violating Willacy County Navigation District Ordinance X Section 1 from September 25, 2013 to September 26, 2015.

4)	I am requesting documents that reflect how said cars, boats, or trailers were physically moved (removed) from a place (parking lot, etc.) that is under the authority of the Willacy County Navigation District and where said cars, boats, or trailers were physically â€œimpoundedâ€ pursuant to Willacy County Navigation District Ordinance X Section 1 from September 25, 2013 to September 26, 2015.

5)	I am requesting documents which show into what public governmental account said fees or fines were placed and how said fines or fees are / were being used by the Willacy County Navigation District pursuant to Willacy County Navigation District Ordinance X Section 1 from September 25, 2013 to September 26, 2015.

6)	I am requesting a copy of documents that reflect that the Willacy County Navigation District was in compliance with the Texas Vehicle Storage Facility Act as codified in the Texas Occupations Code Title 14, Subtitle A, Chapter 2303 from September 25, 2013 to September 26, 2015. This request includes documents showing that from September 25, 2013 to September 26, 2015 there existed a lawful Facility license as required by section 2303.101 of the Texas Occupations Code.

7)	I am requesting a copy of documents that reflect that the Willacy County Navigation District was in compliance with the Texas Administrative Code Title 16 Part 4 Chapter 85 from September 25, 2013 to September 26, 2015.

If there are any fees for searching or copying these records, please inform me if the cost will exceed $100. I am willing to pick the documents up in person or they can be mailed to me at my expense.

The Texas Public Information Act requires that you "promptly produce" the requested records unless, within 10 days, you have sought an Attorney General's Opinion. If you expect a significant delay in responding to this request, please contact me with information about when I might expect copies or the ability to inspect the requested records.

If you deny any or all of this request, please cite each specific exemption you feel justifies the refusal to release the information and notify me of the appeal procedures available to me under the law.

Thank you for considering my request.

Sincerely,

Derek Iden


----------



## HoustonKid

Reminds me of a Bucees parking thread.........


----------



## Mulletmaster

I've been a regular to PM since the late 80's. I remember people would pull their boats off the trailer to do periodic maintenance (replace bunk carpet), brackets etc..I doubt they would allow this anymore. I have heard of them pulling TX numbers on people that were are doing even the slightest of mechanic work on their trailers!


----------



## Toadtrout

You parked your trailer in the boat ramp parking lot. It's not a trailer storage lot for folks staying at condos and houses for the weekend. It's been a problem for a while, some folks were just storing their trailer at the ramp lot for months on end. 

I'm glad they are finally towing trailers left in the lot.


----------



## MEGABITE

Specktater said:


> The sign at the lot.


Funny how they put it in quotation marks which would imply the terms are subjective.


----------



## txtow

*WCND Engaging in Criminal Activity*

The signage posted by WCND mean nothing with regards to towing anything with a license plate or VIN on it period. Nobody or entity, other than US govt property, is exempt from obey State Law, period. Those who do subject themselves to being arrested as per the Texas Occupations Code 2308.405. God forbid if WCND sold someone's property on wheels, as they would be subject to a Theft Liability Lawsuit than pays 5 times the dollar value stated on the registration.

For you folks to see what a legal tow sign versus an illegal tow sign looks like, click here. :ac550:


----------



## catifishing

The Port Authority is an administrative non judicial agency. If you are not a member of their agency or are not contracted with them, then their rules do not apply to you. If the ramp and lot were built using public funds then it's a public ramp/lot. Looks like theft to me based on the lack of legitimate signage as mentioned above. One should be able to file criminal charges against the agency and anyone involved in theft in their personal capacity with the Sheriff. And if the SO won't do it take it to the AG.


----------



## Derek8324

My trailer was there for less than 24 hours before it was taken by the WCND. I was a guest at a friend's rental condo. My first time there (and my last time there to recreate). My friend put the trailer in the large parking lot because he said it would not be allowed at the condo. It's a very large parking area. I can understand if people leave trailers there for weeks, etc., but mine was placed there Monday Sept 21 around 7PM and it was in the WCND's (allegedly) illegal impound before 5 pm the next day (Tuesday Sept 22). It was not abandoned nor a nuisance; it was out of the way on what I believe is public property.

If there were signs that complied with State Law that made it clear that a trailer could not be left there then I (we) would not have left it there. It's a black and white issue and I have heard of many other people complaining about this since I became a victim. 

Remember, my police report is going to reflect that the woman with the WCND who had possession of my trailer told the sheriff deputy that this was the first time they took a trailer... Other's have come forward to state otherwise. Where is the money going that they collect for snatching up a trailer? The guy who actually took my trailer (which had a combo lock on it) placed the locked tongue on a Willacy County Navigation District truck's ball hitch, unsecured, wrapped my tow chains around the WCND's truck ball hitch, probably didn't plug in the lights.... Would that not be unsafe and illegal? What if the trailer bounced off the ball? IT WAS NOT SECURED per the WCND employee! What if it bounced off and hit oncoming traffic? Injured a child? Who would be liable? How would the WCND compensate me for damages to my trailer?

There are laws that we ALL have to abide by.


----------



## catifishing

@Derek8334 WTG on holding them accountable. Open records requests are a beautiful thing and I thuroughly enjoy filing them. Also thinking there might be evidence of RICO violations as well. I'd bet someone is stressing over at the district.


----------



## Derek8324

@catifishing I know exactly what RICO is - generally pursued by the US Attorney's office. 
I've had more people (alleged victims) contact me - Any suggestions on how to locate more alleged victims? The more the better.

Thanks


----------



## fishin shallow

Derek8324 said:


> @catifishing I know exactly what RICO is - generally pursued by the US Attorney's office.
> I've had more people (alleged victims) contact me - Any suggestions on how to locate more alleged victims? The more the better.
> 
> Thanks


Place a Craigslist ad in the boat for sale section in McAllen, Brownsville, Corpus and so on.


----------



## catifishing

Craigslist add would be good. Facebook page or Wordpress site or both dedicated to the subject matter. Then blast campaign via social media to Texas news agencies and investigative reporters via Twitter linking to sites. No guarantee, but one of them might pick it up. If not at least you would have a presence via Google search should someone type in the subject. I've seen this thread showing under a Google search for the WCND already while searching for their ordinance.


----------



## sjrobin

Please, as a common courtesy, do not park your boat trailers in a public parking lot in Port Mansfield or any where else. If a (Do not park your trailer here )sign is not posted assume some one removed it from the parking lot.


----------



## txtow

makes zero difference, State Law is clear on nonconsent towing, public or private parking lots are required to be in compliance with the notification requirements prior to towing and storing in vehicle, trailer or boat to that matter.


----------



## txtow

catifishing said:


> Craigslist add would be good. Facebook page or Wordpress site or both dedicated to the subject matter. Then blast campaign via social media to Texas news agencies and investigative reporters via Twitter linking to sites. No guarantee, but one of them might pick it up. If not at least you would have a presence via Google search should someone type in the subject. I've seen this thread showing under a Google search for the WCND already while searching for their ordinance.


It's already been blasted as 7.1M views to date regarding the scam at PM


----------



## Winters97gt

txtow said:


> It's already been blasted as 7.1M views to date regarding the scam at PM


Do you have a link?


----------



## troutsupport

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Wow, holding your trailer hostage??
> 
> Sorry man, can't trailer your boat and it is stuck in the water until you pay the storage and tow fee. BS...
> 
> Game Warden stuck to his guns for yall, write a letter to his bosses telling him he is rock solid.


X2 on this for sure. 
t


----------



## RRfisher

txtow said:


> It's already been blasted as 7.1M views to date regarding the scam at PM


HAHA, txtow haven't seen you on the Shag in a while. This guy is very serious about towing enforcement and youngins.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mas360

Derek8324 said:


> My trailer was there for less than 24 hours before it was taken by the WCND. I was a guest at a friend's rental condo. My first time there (and my last time there to recreate). My friend put the trailer in the large parking lot because he said it would not be allowed at the condo. It's a very large parking area. I can understand if people leave trailers there for weeks, etc., but mine was placed there Monday Sept 21 around 7PM and it was in the WCND's (allegedly) illegal impound before 5 pm the next day (Tuesday Sept 22). It was not abandoned nor a nuisance; it was out of the way on what I believe is public property.
> 
> If there were signs that complied with State Law that made it clear that a trailer could not be left there then I (we) would not have left it there. It's a black and white issue and I have heard of many other people complaining about this since I became a victim.
> 
> Remember, my police report is going to reflect that the woman with the WCND who had possession of my trailer told the sheriff deputy that this was the first time they took a trailer... Other's have come forward to state otherwise. Where is the money going that they collect for snatching up a trailer? The guy who actually took my trailer (which had a combo lock on it) placed the locked tongue on a Willacy County Navigation District truck's ball hitch, unsecured, wrapped my tow chains around the WCND's truck ball hitch, probably didn't plug in the lights.... Would that not be unsafe and illegal? What if the trailer bounced off the ball? IT WAS NOT SECURED per the WCND employee! What if it bounced off and hit oncoming traffic? Injured a child? Who would be liable? How would the WCND compensate me for damages to my trailer?
> 
> There are laws that we ALL have to abide by.


I am glad you pursue the issue to the end.


----------



## catifishing

@Derek8324 any response to your records request yet?


----------



## Pocketfisherman

IMHO, Trailer hooked to tow vehicle and parked is OK, Trailer unhooked left alone is in "storage" and should be elsewhere other than a public boat ramp parking lot.


----------



## Toadtrout

artys only said:


> Time to,contact local congress men and the attorney general , and bring some publicity to this problem , this is wrong and I hope you get paid for your time and pain and suffering !
> 
> Way to go game wardens ! They do a great job out their !


Please tell me this post is a joke...paid for pain and suffering? You can't be serious.


----------



## Hmbre97

RRfisher said:


> HAHA, txtow haven't seen you on the Shag in a while. This guy is very serious about towing enforcement and youngins.


This, lol

Fyi, this is txtow so proceed with caution.

http://www.khou.com/story/news/2014/07/23/12013534/

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin shallow

Oh my. That escalated quickly.


----------



## Winters97gt

Wow. Big accusation a brand new member made.


----------



## Hmbre97

Winters97gt said:


> Wow. Big accusation a brand new member made.


I'm on another forum that txtow is a member of that this came out. www.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Toadtrout

Winters97gt said:


> Wow. Big accusation a brand new member made.


He's about as new as you are.

Definitely an interesting twist to the thread.


----------



## Bazooka

...getting interesting :ac550:


----------



## T_rout

Hmbre97 said:


> This, lol
> 
> Fyi, this is txtow so proceed with caution.
> 
> http://www.khou.com/story/news/2014/07/23/12013534/
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Your saying that the guy in this news report is txtow?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimD

A good notice would be to contact the Corpus Newspaper and see if the Last remaining real Outdoor Writer would do an article or notice to affected people. He seemed like a great guy much like our old H Chronicle guys were back in the day. This paper is read all across South Texas.


I can remember when I used to take the H. Chronicle just to read the Thursday and Sunday articles. Now if we get an article "God forbid" it would show a picture of trophy fish or Monster white tail Buck. The minority 1000 letters they used to get complaining about animal cruelty and such caused the Chronicle to quit posting pictures years ago even before they dumped the outdoor writers. 

We get a few general articles but when was the last good article that you saw? Noting to day in my paper- Not even an Academy add.


----------



## Hmbre97

T_rout said:


> Your saying that the guy in this news report is txtow?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, that's him. My only reason for posting was to give anyone a heads up of who they're working with in case they meet irl or contact outside the board for assistance.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek8324

It's not a joke. I'm not the only one whose trailer was ILLEGALLY taken. It was there for 20 hours before the locked tongue of my trailer was allegedly placed on a "city" truck tow ball, chains wrapped around the ball, unsecured, no lights, and driven off with and ILLEGALLY placed in a chain linked fence on WCND property. What if I needed to get my boat off the water? What if there was a family emergency and I needed to get home? There were NO phone numbers to call... When you're right, you got to stand up for yourself and for others.


----------



## Derek8324

It was signed for, Certified mail, on 9-30-15. Today is day 13 - have not heard anything yet - gave them my phone number and mailing address.


----------



## WillieT

Wow on several fronts. Hope all of this is cleared up.


----------



## Derek8324

So my Open Records Request was ignored by Ron Mills, I filed a complaint with the Texas Attorney General's Office, Mills countered asking them for a ruling, the Texas AG's office ruled in my favor and ORDERED Ron Mills to release the information that I requested. That was in February 2016. It is incumbent on Ron Mills as the Officer for Public Information for the WCND to contact me. He has not. So I have employed an attorney to commence Civil Enforcement. Yes, there is a criminal penalty - Official Misconduct - but that would have to go through the District Attorney's office. I did write a letter to the DA's office asking them to investigate Mill's failure to comply with the Texas Attorney General's order to him to release the information that I requested. Unfortunately, it looks like I will pay out of my pocket for the attorney that I hired to get this done.


----------



## Aggieross05

start a gofundme account, I bet you could get some help for the fees from people who want answers on this.


----------



## Derek8324

That's a good idea but I'm just gonna pay out of pocket. If it gets to the point of filing in District court and I prevail, which I'm sure I will based on the OAG's ruling and order, then the law stipulates that the government entity shall pay attorney's fees. So if we file in District court and I win then the WCND will have to pay the attorney's fees. 
check out this link:

http://www.statutes.legis.state.tx.us/Docs/GV/htm/GV.552.htm#552.323


----------



## Derek8324

Here is a copy of the Texas Attorney General's ruling from February 23, 2016:


----------



## Zeitgeist

Derek8324 said:


> Here is a copy of the Texas Attorney General's ruling from February 23, 2016:


Cliff notes?


----------



## Kyle 1974

what exactly are you requesting from them, that they are refusing to give you?


----------



## Slimshady

Kyle 1974 said:


> what exactly are you requesting from them, that they are refusing to give you?


If I had to guess it's who and why the trailer was removed from the location. Sounds like Mr. Mills is protecting someone to me:ac550:


----------



## blaze 'em

Zeitgeist said:


> Cliff notes?


The "port" is about to be in a world of hurt, and by not responding to the request by the 15 days they waived the right to claim some sort of excuse as to why they didn't act.

That's what I took out of it anyway, and sounds to me like this is opening a big ole can of worms.

Could be wrong though...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist

blaze 'em said:


> The "port" is about to be in a world of hurt, and by not responding to the request by the 15 days they waived the right to claim some sort of excuse as to why they didn't act.
> 
> That's what I took out of it anyway, and sounds to me like this is opening a big ole can of worms.
> 
> Could be wrong though...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx


----------



## Specktater

I'm in!!!


----------



## jordanmills

From what I can tell from my reading of the relevant legislation, government vehicles aren't considered tow trucks so aren't subject to the same rules. Occupations code title 14 Sec. 2308.002(11)(A):


> (11) "Tow truck" means a motor vehicle, including a wrecker, equipped with a mechanical device used to tow, winch, or otherwise move another motor vehicle. The term does not include: (A) a motor vehicle owned and operated by a governmental entity, including a public school district;


 I can't find anything relating to requirements to actually perform non-consent towing. There's bits about permits required to operate tow trucks or for tow trucks used to perform various actions... but nothing about towing with something other than a tow truck.

Additionally, Sec. 2308.254 seems to allow towing at the discretion of a peace officer:


> Sec. 2308.254. LIMITATION ON PARKING FACILITY OWNER'S AUTHORITY TO REMOVE UNAUTHORIZED VEHICLE. A parking facility owner may not have an unauthorized vehicle removed from the facility except:
> (1) as provided by this chapter or a municipal ordinance that complies with Section 2308.208; or
> (2) under the direction of a peace officer or the owner or operator of the vehicle.


 On the other hand, it looks like this section is written to provide an exception to theft... if you don't meet that exception (e.g. you aren't a "towing company", in addition to other things), then it doesn't match. So it's theft.

Go get them.


----------



## Derek8324

https://www.texasattorneygeneral.gov/opinions/openrecords/51paxton/orl/2016/pdf/or201604233.pdf

Here is the link for direct access to the Texas AG's website where this document is scanned and stored


----------



## Derek8324

This is what i mailed to the WCND via certified USPS mail in September 2015. I have had no response. They filed a complaint on me with my employer and, contrary to Ron Mills letter to the AG's office, I was not "seriously reprimanded nor terminated" as he alleged in his letter. All is well and I'm seeing this through to the end. I hired an attorney to facilitate this process. I heard of other victims and thought that I might be able to help others. I might be wrong on #6 & #7 in my initial request - about the TDLR regulating their towing activities - however it's still an "open investigation" per the TDLR. I'm speaking up as a citizen and I was very clear that all of this has been done on my own time and for the purposes of helping others. That's who I am. I went to Port Mansfield on a short vacation for my first time ever only to fall victim to arbitrary and capricious illegal towing of my new boat trailer.


----------



## Derek8324

I'm having a hard time uploading my letter as an attachment. I'll do it later


----------



## Prizepig

We used to come back to Bird Island boat ramp after spending days down in the cut to find our pickup windows smashed out by thieves. Never had our trailers taken though. We just started leaving the truck unlocked with nothing in it worth stealing.


----------



## Kyle 1974

Prizepig said:


> We used to come back to Bird Island boat ramp after spending days down in the cut to find our pickup windows smashed out by thieves. Never had our trailers taken though. We just started leaving the truck unlocked with nothing in it worth stealing.


that's been a lot better. as much as I don't like the cameras at the entrance, I do believe it's curbed the crime down there.


----------



## whaler76

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but was this ever resolved? We are heading out to a cabin this weekend and will be leaving the truck/trailer at the Poco Loco parking lot for a couple days. Do we have anything to worry about?


----------



## impulse

Apologies in advance for this, but just so I know how much corn to pop...

Is Poco Loco public or private?


----------



## whaler76

Poco Loco Marina is a business. The boat ramp and parking lot are property of the Navigation District from my understanding.


----------

